# Bringing High-tech LED lighting to the Cichlid world...



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

Look what came today!

Install coming this weekend. Now that I am back from deployment I am finishing up getting everything reset in my 100 gal hap/peacock tank. Build thread link is at the bottom.

So far so good plugging it in it looks awesome. Can't wait to see how it looks on the tank.

2x AI SOL whites
1 AI controller
24" mounting kit

I will probably be setting it up without the AI mounting kit. I want to mount it in my canopy, but not on the actual hood itself so I can open and feed without lifting the lights. Since I am only running 2 modules on a 60" tank (my choice) I am going to be running them as high as reasonably possible, while slightly clustered to the center. They will provide more than enough lighting. Will keep everyone up to speed

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 664238e28a


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Really curious to see how they work out.. I was never pleased with the Marineland DB when i had it.

Any idea when they will release the "Flare"


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

No idea on the flare. I looked into them as well but the lack of release date and not sure on the controllability....which was a HUGE part of me choosing these lights...I wanted 3 Nano modules but they weren't available yet

these lights are some seriously bright, seriously PAR heavy units

edit--bad news--looks like the controller has a defect. I uploaded the new firmware and it wont go past the welcome screen...after trying a couple older firmware versions still the same thing. Support is sending out a new one and a return sticker for the old one..so thats good...but frustrating since I've been waiting so long


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> but frustrating since I've been waiting so long


I imagine so...


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be setting up and installing the Modules this weekend, but I think I will leave the old flourescent t12 fixtures in until I get the controller back. At 100% intensity I think I will be causing problems...I plan to run 40% white and 15% blue when I get it set up and that will be crazy bright..

argh...I won't even get into my frustrations with my first LED setup attempt..DONT order from aquarium LED lighting in the UK


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

checked out your build thread,excellent workmanship,really inspirational,very nice background,quality cichlids,love it :thumb:


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

Got them installed yesterday, but they aren't running right now since the controller isn't working.

The hood outside, old flourescent fixtures removed:










Setting up the SOLs on the top to see exactly where I would want them. Due to the fact that the heatsinks need space to breathe, and there is a (silent) brushless fan to ensure they get good air movement, in addition to the fact that I wanted the fixtures as high as I could to get a wider spread, I had previously decided to cut holes in the top of my canopy for the heatsinks to jut through. It works out because the sinks are brushed stainless so they match our brown/brushed stainless cabinetry and furniture. Wife wasn't too happy since its in the dining room but oh well.










Marking them out....The SOL fixtures are a little under 12x6. To ensure clearance when opening and closing the hood, and to give a little room for wiring etc I made the cutouts 7x14. I also biased them slightly towards the center of the tank..so its 14", SOL fixture, 12", SOL fixture, 14"










Cutting the holes...drill and jigsaw










I used some flat black paint to paint over the exposed wood, and paint a small rim around the hole on the top and bottom. It cleaned it up so the exposed wood wouldn't absorb any moisture, and so that it wasn't so obvious with white wood contrasting with brown paint. A plus is it helps reduce the light reflecting a little










Next step was mounting the bars to hold them. I used 1x1" poplar that was painted black. Then several L brackets to provide the support. They are plenty strong and the fixtures only weigh about 3 pounds each. First I set them and made sure the gaps were correct and centered, then marked.










Both mounted:










Back on the tank!










To keep the fixtures from sliding around, I put heavy duty velcro strips on the cross beams and the fixtures. It is easily removed off the fixtures and the gunk will come off with googone. This keeps them from going ANYWHERE, while also making it pretty easy for me to pull them back off. The fixtures generate very very little heat, slightly warm to the touch on the face of them. So heat won't be an issue. And the primary reason they have heavy duty heatsinks and fans is not to keep your tank cool, but to keep the LEDs and drivers cool (plus the chip board in these fixtures) to extend the life even further...Cree rates these XP-G lights at 50000 plus hours when fully driven. These fixtures are fully driven at 3 watts but I won't be running them near 100%, maybe 40% max...AI is guessing anywhere from 10-12 years for most people on the LED pucks.










Set down and hood closed










Wiring, sans final controller wire:










Better view










At the same time I also mounted the Ikea DIODER LED set. Right now it is being used as the primary light set on white since the AI units aren't running. But their final use will be plugged into a traditional timer (my coralife unit) and set to pink to give me the pink sunset/sunrise glow when coupled with the dimming sunrise/sunset effect the AIs will have.










This is where all the controllers/monitors will be mounted. For now just the temp reading and the DIODER controller are mounted up with velcro. The AI controller will go there too, and one day when I get an Apex Neptune controller, it will be there.










Pardon the poor pictures, they were from my iphone. I'll get out the SLR for final pictures once the controller comes in. I'll do movies of the sunrise/sunset and storm effects as well


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the final results!


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

Well after dealing with AI customer service today I am quite impressed. A new controller is inbound now, and they used Priority Mail instead of UPS per my request. Very friendly and understanding. Glad I went with a US based company


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

waiting!! would love to see those movies opcorn:


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

everything has been up and running about a week and a half now. I will be taking pictures today hopefully. I upped the flow on my return from my sump to 100% (about 1000 gph) and so now I'm stuck with quieting my drains as my Hofers just aren't cutting it anymore..so I've been futzing with that. Pics and vids soon


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

ok well solved the overflow noise with a Herbie...now I have to wait for the sun to go down to take pictures...the glare ruins EVERYTHING on this tank picture wise.

I definitely have learned my fair share of sump design tricks....next time I will build MUCH different.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

Pictures...Pardon the poor quality...the fish were being difficult and I don't have an external flash.























































My mumbo white blaze:




























Strawberry aulonocara:










Borleyi:



















Moori and Acei Itungi:










Spilotonus Tanzania:










not pictured...my two ocellifer cats....the red empress adult, red empress juvey, taiwan reef, ngara flametail, eureka sunburst aulonocara, and my pundamilia sp blue bar...couldn't get good shots of them tonigth

Video of thunderstorm:






sorry it's shaky...it's off my phone

Hopefully more to come at some point when I get an opportunity. So far, totally 100% happy with the lights. WAY more power then I need. The adjustable color temperature is awesome. They run cool all day long. The plants are thriving. The timers are spectacular, and the thunderstorms are fun.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

That is one heck of a light show.


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome lighting set-up! I've got serious tech envy over here....


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

it's an awesome setup thus far. They run cool all day long, provide copious amounts of light. coverage is pretty even all things considered. The lighting effects are stunning. I would love to take a video of the overall photoperiods but it just takes too long since they are 1-3 hour dimming and brightening periods, depending. I will try to get some pictures of each phase this weekend.

and just a sidenote..the herbie is awesome...my tank is utterly silent now, and the physics all makes obvious sense...not sure why I didn't come up with it on my own


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, and I thought I went overboard on my LED lighting!  That is some serious lighting you got there, very nice! I picked up a pair of 12W TMC AquaRay GroBeam 500's along with the controller unit. Love me this LED technology! :thumb:


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the LEDs as well. I would like to dabble in DIY but at this point I have no reason to, and I can't justify the cost..I just like new, fancy, high end technologies, especially ones this capable...In about a year there are going to be a slew of very good fixtures out there for good prices


----------

